# The Attack Editor!



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a passion for bringing back old Forum Games.

But that aside, here are the rules.

The first person (me) says:
____ used _____ on ______
The next person can change either:

The user
The move
The victim

It doesn't have to be Pokemon! You can do:

1: Victini used Aura Sphere on Spheal!
2: Windows used Aura Sphere on Spheal!
3: Windows used Machine Gun on Spheal!
4: Windows used Machine Gun on a bunny!

So let's start!
___________________

Luxray used Fire Blast on a post-it note!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

Tree used Fire Blast on a Post-It note!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Tree used Bite on a post-it note!


----------



## Scohui (Nov 2, 2011)

Tree used Fire Blast on a post-it note!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

Tree used Bite on a dog!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Tree used Stapler Attack on a dog!


----------



## Scohui (Nov 2, 2011)

Staples used Stapler Attack on a dog!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Egg used Stapler Attack on a dog!


----------



## Scohui (Nov 2, 2011)

Egg used Stapler Attack on a chicken!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Egg used Crisp Throw on a chicken!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

Egg uses Deep Fryer on a chicken!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Cardboard Box used Deep Fryer on a chicken!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 2, 2011)

Volcano used Deep Fryer on a chicken!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

KFC used Deep Fryer on a chicken!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 2, 2011)

KFC used Deep Fryer on Cuvier!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

Eridan used Deep Fryer on Cuvier!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 2, 2011)

Eridan used Harpoon Gun on Cuvier!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Rainbow Dash used Harpoon Gun on Cuvier!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

Rainbow Dash used alcohol on Cuvier!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Gardevoir used Alcohol on Cuvier!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 2, 2011)

Gardevoir used alchohol on Rainbow Dash


----------



## hyphen (Nov 2, 2011)

Rainbow Dash used Rainblow Dry on Aura!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

StarWings said:


> Rainbow Dash used Rainblow Dry on Aura!


You're doing it wrong.

Gardevoir used tentacles on Rainbow Dash!

The wild EVERYONE was afflicted with OHGODWHAT


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 3, 2011)

Gardevoir used Sonic Rainboom on Rainbow Dash


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 3, 2011)

Your face used Sonic Rainboom on Rainbow Dash


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 3, 2011)

Gardevoir used Tom on Rainbow Dash.

(yes, tom the rock)

EDIT: NNNNNIIIIIIINNNNJAAAAAAAASSSSS


Your Face used Blink on Rainbowdash


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 3, 2011)

Your Face used Blink on Chuck Norris. 

(But doesn't effect the wild CHUCK NORRIS...)


----------



## Ever (Nov 3, 2011)

Your Face used Ogle on Chuck Norris.


----------



## The Omskivar (Nov 3, 2011)

Your Face used The Sandwich Theorem on Chuck Norris


----------



## hyphen (Nov 3, 2011)

Guy used the Sandwich Theorem on Chuck Norris


----------



## Ever (Nov 3, 2011)

Guy used the Sammich Theorem on Chuck Norris


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Guy used Pastry Guzzle on Chuck Norris


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 3, 2011)

Rose used Pastry Guzzle on Chuck Norris


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Rose used 'Ugh...I ate too much _pie_' on Chuck Norris!

(it's super effective!)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 3, 2011)

Rose used Kick to the balls on Chuck Norris!

It's super effective!!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Chuck Norris fainted!

Rose used Kick to the balls on a suitcase!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 3, 2011)

Rhosyn used Kick to the balls on a suitcase!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 3, 2011)

JO MAMA used Kick to the balls on a suitcase!

SUPER EFFECTIVE!!!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 3, 2011)

Jhonen used Kick to the balls on a suitcase!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 3, 2011)

Jhonen used Kick to the balls on Water Bottle.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 3, 2011)

Jhonen used the Warhammer of Zillyhoo on Water Bottle.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 3, 2011)

Steve Jobs used Warhammer of Zillyhoo on Water Bottle.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 3, 2011)

Daivat used Warhammer of Zillyhoo on Water Bottle.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 3, 2011)

Daivat used Warhammer of Zillyhoo on Peanut Butta.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 3, 2011)

Daivat used the Royal Deringer on Peanut Butta.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 3, 2011)

David Bowie used the Royal Deringer on Peanut Butta.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 3, 2011)

Jadzia used the Royal Deringer on Peanut Butta.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 3, 2011)

Jadzia used Tainted Love on Peanut Butta.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

Jadzia used Tainted Love on Feferi.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

Jadzia used Paint it Black on Feferi


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

Jadzia used Love You on Feferi


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

Jadzia uses OH HAI THAR on Feferi.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 4, 2011)

Jadzia uses FALCON PAWNCH on Feferi.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

Grimmjow uses FALCON PAWNCH on Feferi.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

Grimmjow uses FALCON PAWNCH on YO MAMA!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 4, 2011)

Grimmjow uses FALCON PAWNCH on Cthulhu!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

]Grimmjow uses FALCON PAWNCH on Cookie!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

Mudkipz used FALCON PAWNCH  on a cookie!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Squirtlez used FALCON PAWNCH  on a cookie!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

Squirtlez used FALCON PAWNCH on Mudkipz!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 4, 2011)

Squirtlez used Psychoanalyze on Mudkipz!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

Squirtlez used Psychoanalyze on Sweet Wrappers!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 4, 2011)

Squirtlez used Psychoanalyze on Dragomon!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

Squirtlez used DO you like mudkipz? on Dragomon!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

Natasha And-You-Thought-I-Wuz-Just-Talkin B. uses Y so Serious? on Dragomon.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

I used Y so serious? on Dragomon


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

Red-Eyes Black Dragon used Y so serious? on Dragomon


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Red-Eyes Black Dragon used Y so serious? on that tree over yonder.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Red-Eyes Black Dragon used Soup-de-loop! on that tree over yonder.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Red-Eyes Black Dragon used I THREW IT TO THE GROUND!! on that three over yonder.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Red-Eyes Black Dragon used Fish jump!! on that three over yonder. 

(Wait...Three?)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

The Lonely Island used Fish jump!! on that tree over yonder.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Pinkie pie used Fish jump!! on that tree over yonder.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Pinkie Pie used LIKE A BOSS on that tree over yonder.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Pinkie Pie used LIKE A BAWSS on that tree over yonder.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Chandelure used LIKE A BAWSS on that tree over yonder.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Pidgefetch'd used LIKE A BAWSS on that tree over yonder.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Pidgefetch'd used LIKE A BAWSS on Oolong.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Pidgefetch'd used Pooting candy on Oolong. 

XD


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Pidgyfetch'd used KAAAAMEEEHAAAMEEEHAAA on Oolong. 

(And once again back into DBZ.)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 5, 2011)

Pidgyfetch'd used Triforce Slash on Oolong


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Ganondorf used Triforce Slash on Oolong.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 5, 2011)

Ganondorf used Triforce Slash on Stalin.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Ganondorf used U2 Attack on Stalin!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Ganondorf used U2 Attack on Obama.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 5, 2011)

Random Republican used U2 Attack on Obama.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Caterpie used U2 Attack on YOU.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Osama Bin Laden used Pound on YOU


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

DAWGS  used Pound on YOU.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

DAWGS used WACKY DAWG on YOU.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Cilan used WACKY DAWG on YOU.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Cilan used THERE'S A LEAF IN MY SOUP! %$""&"!" on YOU


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Cilan used THERE'S A LEAF IN MY SOUP! %$""&"!" on Spoon!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Bidoof used THERE'S A LEAF IN MY SOUP! %$""&"!" on SPoon!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Michellle used THERE'S A LEAF IN MY SOUP! %$""&"!" on Spoon


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Michellle used Herp Derp on Spoon!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Michellle used Fromac on Spoon!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Masterball used Fromac on Spoon


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Bender used Fromac on Spoon


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Bender used Fromac on Mountain!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Bender used Kill with a hammer on Mountain!


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 5, 2011)

Bender used Kill with a hammer on the earth!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Bender used Kill with a hammer on Fry!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bender used Metal Slap on Fry!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Bender used Metal claw on Fry!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Bender used Metal claw on Winn Dixie!!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Bender used Metal Slap on   French Fry!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Toph used Metal Slap on French Fry!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

You used Metal Slap on a french fry!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

You used Metal Slap on Caesar.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

You used Metal Slap on Caesar salad.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

He used Metal Slap on Caesar salad.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

I used Metal Slap on Caesar salad.


----------



## Dar (Nov 5, 2011)

I used Meat Slap on Ceasar salad.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 6, 2011)

Kefka used Meat Slap on Ceasar salad


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Kefka used Meat Slap on Marik.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 6, 2011)

Kefka used Zappo on Marik

(Nice reply!)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Kefka used A FREAKING CHILDREN'S CARD GAME on Marik


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 6, 2011)

Kefka used A FREAKING CHILDREN'S CARD GAME on Bakura


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Joey used A FREAKING CHILDREN'S CARD GAME on Bakura.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2011)

Joey used A FREAKING CHILDREN'S CARD GAME on Kyubey.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Joey used A FREAKING CHILDREN'S CARD GAME on Willy W.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2011)

Joey used OLD SPICE ODOR BLOCKER on Willy W.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Honeydew used OLD SPICE ODOR BLOCKER on Willy W.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2011)

Honeydew used OLD SPICE ODOR BLOCKER on the sun.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Honeydew used The Power of Love on the sun.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2011)

Honeydew used a veto on the sun.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Hatsune used a veto on the sun.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 6, 2011)

Honeybear used a veto on the Sun.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Honey war used BIG WORDS DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERP on the sun.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2011)

Toki used BIG WORDS DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERP on the sun.


----------



## Dar (Nov 6, 2011)

Rebbeca Black used BIG WORDS DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERP on the sun.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2011)

Rebbeca Black used BIG WORDS DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERP on the citizens of Paraguay.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 6, 2011)

Boston's more than a feeling used BIG WORDS DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERP on the citizens of Paraguay.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Boston's more than a feeling used Youtube Bomb on the citizens of Paraguay.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 8, 2011)

Boston's more than a feeling used Hadouken on the citizens of Paraguay.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

Boston's more than a feeling used Masenko on the citizens of Paraguay.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 16, 2011)

Boston's more than a feeling used Masenko on the Knights of the Blue Flame!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

The Dragons of the Red Snowflake used Masenko on the Knights of the Blue Flame!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

The Dragons of the Red Snowflake used a two-handed Special Beam Cannon on the Knights of the Blue Flame!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Piccolo Jr. used a two-handed Special Beam Cannon on the Knights of the Blue Flame!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

Piccolo Jr. used a two-handed Special Beam Cannon on the Pwotagonists!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Piccolo Jr. used a two-handed Special Beam Cannon on Rowlyo!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

Piccolo Jr. used Rafflesia Petal Smash on Rowlyo!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Piccolo Jr. used FACE PAWUCH on Rowlyo!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nepeta used FACE PAWUCH on Rowlyo!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Vegeta used FACE PAWUCH on Rowlyo!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

Vegeta used Barrel Roll on Rowlyo


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Vegeta used Final Flash on Rowlyo!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

Vegeta used Final Flash on a Jammie Dodger!

(Oh, the humanity!!!)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

Vegeta used Final Flash on Goku!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

Master Chief used Final Flash on Goku!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

Master Chief used Makenko on Goku!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

Master Chief used Makenko on an Elite


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

Master Chief used Makenko on an <Insert reference here>


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

Master Chief used D.M.R. on an <Insert reference here>


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 19, 2011)

HPL used D.M.R. on an <Insert reference here>


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

HPL used D.M.R. on "Screw the rules!"


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

Amanda Bynes used D.M.R. on "Screw the rules!"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

Stacey Kiebler used D.M.R. on "Screw the rules!"


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 24, 2011)

Seto Kaiba used D.M.R. on Joey Wheeler!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Seto Kaiba used Flamethrower on Joey Wheeler!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 24, 2011)

Seto Kaiba used "Screw the rules, I have money!" on Joey Wheeler!

(Yes three Yu-gi-oh references on one attack)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Seto Kaiba used Kick to the face on Joey Wheeler!


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 24, 2011)

England used kick in the face on France!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 24, 2011)

England used kick in the face on Bakura!

(Lol ultimate fail)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

England used kick in the face on That Random Trash can!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 24, 2011)

Brock used kick in the face on That Random Trash can!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Brock used "Eat these poffins, dammit" on That Random Trash can!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 24, 2011)

Brock used "Eat these poffins, dammit" on Vulpix.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Brock used "Eat these poffins, dammit" on Scratch.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 24, 2011)

Brock used Drying Pan on Scratch.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Brock used Frying Pan To face on Scratch.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 24, 2011)

Chi-chi used Frying Pan To face on Scratch.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 24, 2011)

Shaggy used Frying Pan To face on Scratch.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> Chi-chi used Frying Pan To face on Scratch.


 Lol, I can imagine this...


Soupy used Frying Pan to face on Scratch.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 25, 2011)

Hungary used Frying pan in the face on Scratch.

(Who may or may not be Prussia in disguise...)


			
				Ulqi-chan said:
			
		

> England used kick in the face on Bakura!


OMG EPIC WIN. I can imagine it now...
England: You are a disgrace to British people! (kicks)
Bakura: What did I do?!
England: Mingle with Egyptians! 
Bakura: Fine. I'm moving to Egypt.*leaves*
England: Nuu nobody loves me
Me: I still think you're cool, Iggy!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

Gary Oak used Frying pan in the face on Scratch.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

Gary Oak used Frying pan in the face on Soul Reaver

(That one's been around for a while...)


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 13, 2011)

Gary Oak used Frying pan in the face on France

And he deserved it.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 13, 2011)

Gary Oak used Frying pan in the face on Bakura.

He also deserved it.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Some random Romulan used Frying pan in the face on Bakura.


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 15, 2011)

Some random Ferengi used Latinum in the face on Bakura.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 15, 2011)

Some random Fishi used Latinum in the face on Bakura.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 15, 2011)

Some random fishi used Grapha in the face of Bakura

(See who gets what Grapha is...)


----------



## Wargle (Dec 15, 2011)

Some random fishi used Graphite in the face of Bakura


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 16, 2011)

Some random fishi used Tomato in the face of Bakura


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 16, 2011)

Some random fishi used Tomato in the face of 3 Blue-Eyes White Dragons in Attack Mode!


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 16, 2011)

Romano used Tomato in the face on Germany!

It's not very effective... (lol XD)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 16, 2011)

Romano used "Moo-in-your-face" in the face of Germany!

I thought you were only supposed to change ONE thing...


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 17, 2011)

Gamzee used "Moo-in-your-face" in the face of Germany!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 17, 2011)

Gamzo use "Moo-in-Your-face" in the face of David Cameron!

Yes, I went there!


----------



## Monoking (Dec 17, 2011)

Gamzo used Drying Pan  in the face of David Cameron!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 18, 2011)

Spunky the Raichu used Drying Pan in the face of David Cameron!

(Actually, that might get you arrested... It'd cheer up every honest Brit ACTUALLY FROM Britain, but, still... I'm sure there'd be a petition... So long as you leave me to my tiger glomping!)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 18, 2011)

Spunky the Raichu used Gatebuster in the face of David Cameron.

(Thus destroying everything in 300 km radius, including the prison)


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 19, 2011)

Spunky the Raichu used Gatebuster in the face of Justin Beiber.

I'm so mean.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 19, 2011)

Spunky the Raichu used  iFish Slap on Justin Beiber.

= D


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 19, 2011)

Qwilfish used iFish Slap on Justin Beiber.


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 21, 2011)

Quilfish used LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER on Justin Beiber.

Beiber: NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
that smosh person: SHUT UP!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 22, 2011)

Quilfish used LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER on George Lucas.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 22, 2011)

H. P. Lovecraft used LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER on George Lucas.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

H. P. Lovecraft used LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER on that British guy who invented the Jet Engine!

(Can't remember his name...)


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

Samantha used LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER on that British guy who invented the Jet Engine!

(How this even happened is anyone's guess...)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

The epic head scratcher that jus caused used LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER on that British guy who invented the Jet Engine!

(I wonder how many people that render unable to sleep tonight.. we are cruel! Should stop that! Not going to!)


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

The epic head scratcher that jus caused used LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER on Yami Angel Christian!

:D


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

The epic head scratcher that jus caused used LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER on PhaRaoH's brain!!!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

PhaRaoH's brain used LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER on PhaRaoH's brain!!!

Figure that one out! xD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

PhaRaoH's brain used LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER on Inuzuka 007's, er, toe!

(Yes, him sat across from us!)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 26, 2011)

PhaRaoH's brain used Dart Vader's helmet on Inuzuka 007's, er, toe


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 26, 2011)

PhaRaoH's brain used Dart Vader's helmet on Cynthia's wisdom


----------



## RK-9 (Dec 27, 2011)

PhArOaH's brain used Vision Twofold on Cynthia's wisdom

+1 for getting the ref


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Dec 27, 2011)

Rarity used Magic Horn on Oshawatt.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 27, 2011)

Braeburn said:


> Rarity used Magic Horn on Oshawatt.


Your post is inconsistent, so I'll just react to RK-9's post.



Sollux used Vision Twofold on Cynthia's wisdom


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 27, 2011)

Sollux used Vision Zerofold on Cynthia's wisdom.

(he is blind now)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 27, 2011)

Sollux used Vision Zerofold on Mawefic Pawadox Dwagon!

(Who is blind now?)


----------



## Monoking (Dec 27, 2011)

Sollux used Vision Zerofold on Yami Angel Christian!

You are.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 27, 2011)

Sollux used Vision Zerofold on Waveged and Wifewess!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sollux used Vision Zerofold on Grand Advisier Karkat!




Yami Angel Christian said:


> (Who is blind now?)


The one using Vision Zerofold, of course. Which means Sollux.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legion used Vision Zerofold on Grand Advisier Karkat!

(Who was Sollux anyway?)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

The Legion used Hatesnog on Grand Advisier Karkat!




> (Who was Sollux anyway?)


A Homestuck character.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 29, 2011)

Grand Advisier Karkat used Hatesnog on himself.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

Britain used Hatesnog on Grand Advisier Karkat!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 29, 2011)

Britain used a stolen sickle on Grand Advisier Karkat.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

Britain used a stolen sickle on Final Fantasy VII!

(Wait that might actually make it look good...)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

Pokémon Emerald used a stolen sickle on Final Fantasy VII!

(Games fighting each other...)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

Pokémon Yellow used a stolen sickle on Final Fantasy VII!

(No glowy or rainbow-related...)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 3, 2012)

Pokemon yellow used colored vision on Final Fantasy VII!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 8, 2012)

Pokémon Yellow used coloured vision on Final Fantasy VI Advance!


----------



## Dar (Jan 8, 2012)

Pokemon Yellow used coloured vision on Gameboy!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 8, 2012)

Pokémon Yellow used coloured vision on PlayStation Portable!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 11, 2012)

Glowy rainbow used colored vision on PlayStation Portable.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 11, 2012)

Glowy Rainbow used Neko's Nya on PlayStation Portable!

(I don't know what that sounds like more: A player called Glowy Rainbow, playing a game called Neko's Nya on PSP, or a player called Glowy Rainbow using an attack from a PSP game called Neko's Nya!?)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 12, 2012)

Glowy Rainbow used Neko's Nya on Neko.

(What is Nya anyway?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 12, 2012)

Glowing String used Neko's Nya on Neko!

(A "Nya" is the Japanese equivolant of "Meow" and is known more commonly as the sound Neko's make in place of actually Meowing, you may have noticed Krazoa puts Nya in her posts a lot, that's cuz she acts naturally Neko, it genuinely is not an act!)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 12, 2012)

Glowing string used Attract on Neko!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 13, 2012)

A ghost musician used Attract on Neko!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 13, 2012)

(Arigato, I didn't have an answer to the one before... And this one I jus can't resist...)

Litwik used Attract on Neko!

(All cuz Litwik is Krazoa's doom!!!)


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 22, 2012)

Litwick used Attract on France!

Litwick doesn't know what it's getting into. :P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 26, 2012)

Litwick used Attract on Krazoa

(She's doomed! And you're only supposed to change one thing!!!)


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 27, 2012)

Yami Angel Christian said:


> Litwick used Attract on Krazoa
> 
> (She's doomed! And you're only supposed to change one thing!!!)


(It was a misspelling! Agh!)
Litwick used Boreas on Krazoa


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 27, 2012)

Suicune used Boreas on Krazoa


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

Suicune used Rainbow on Krazoa

(Did I jus hear a "Nya"?)


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 30, 2012)

Suicune used Rainbow on Sealand


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 6, 2012)

Ho-oh used Rainbow on Sealand

(I can't be the only one hearing all these "Nyas"?)


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ho-oh used Rainbow on a soda machine!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 6, 2012)

Ho-oh used Rainbow on a bottle of pop!

(I don't know what soda is! I'm too British!)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 11, 2012)

Fish and Chips used Rainbow on a bottle of pop!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 11, 2012)

Fish and Chips used a stone pillar on a bottle of pop!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

A packet of crisps used a stone pillar on a bottle of pop!

(It almost looks like I'm trying to infect everyone with Britishness, the same way Krazoa is infecting people with Neko...)


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dagon used a stone pillar on a bottle of pop!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 12, 2012)

(I act British a lot anyway. My favorite tv show is freaking Doctor Who.)

Dagon used a stone pillar on Italy Veneziano!


----------



## golden999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Dagon used a stone pillar on Great Britain!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 21, 2012)

Dagon used a stone pillar on France!

((I WILL NOT STAND FOR THIS ABUSE OF MY FAVORITE COUNTRY. THIS IS WHY I'M HITTING FRANCE INSTEAD.))


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 23, 2012)

Meteor Black Dragon used Stone Pillar on France!

(Except, I AM British! And not even the French like France! And I'm gonna get slammed for racism, aren't I? Even though I'm British and am therefore not capable of being racist...)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 24, 2012)

Meteor Black Dragon used Kick in the nuts on France!

(Take that, frog! Hahaha~!)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 25, 2012)

Meteor Black Dragon used Kick in the nuts on David Cameron!

(Or was that me? I can't remember... Too much smoke, peanuts and daffodils...)


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

John Madden used Kick in the nuts on David Cameron!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 1, 2012)

John Madden used Gut punch on David Cameron!


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

John Madden used Gut punch on ebay!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

12DevasSonGoku84 used Gut Punch on ebay!

(Shamelessly plugging my own Channel there...)


----------



## Frostagin (Apr 4, 2012)

12DevasSonGoku84 used Hit with a Wok on ebay!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

12DevasSonGoku84 used Hit with a Wok on TCoD's sanity!

(What sanity? No one knows...)


----------



## Frostagin (Apr 4, 2012)

Frostagin used Hit with a Wok on TCoD's sanity!


----------



## Sypl (Apr 4, 2012)

I used Hit with a Wok on TCoD's sanity!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 5, 2012)

I used Aromatherapy on TCoD's Sanity!
(But it failed! Oh neuh.)


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 5, 2012)

I used Whirlwind on TCoD's Sanity!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 5, 2012)

The ANBU Clan used Whirlwind on TCoD's Sanity!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 5, 2012)

The ANBU Clan used Grand Fireball Jutsu on TCoD's Sanity!

(Mmm, crispy.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 6, 2012)

The ANBU Clan used Grand Fireball Jutsu on The Storm Christian!

(It was not effective!)


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 6, 2012)

Glb'Bolyb used Grand Fireball Jutsu on The Storm Christian!


----------



## Missingno. (Apr 6, 2012)

Rainbow Chicken used Grand Fireball Jutsu on The Storm Christian!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 6, 2012)

Rainbow Chicken used Glowy Purple Jutsu on The Storm Christian!

(And Krazoa came chasing it before glomping me...)


----------



## Sypl (Apr 7, 2012)

Mega Ultra Chicken used Glowy Purple Jutsu on The Storm Christian!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yog Sothoth used Glowy Purple Jutsu on The Storm Christian!


----------



## Sypl (Apr 15, 2012)

Yog Sothoth used Glowy Purple Jutsu on Pinkie Pie!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 16, 2012)

Krazoa Kescime used Glowy Purple Jutsu on Pinkie Pie!

(And they broke the 4th Wall while they were at it!)


----------

